# International Shipping Store



## aLDoDarK (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys!
Do you know any of the online stores that sells Tarantula Internationally, it's hard for me to find one :cry:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 7, 2012)

Importing and exporting requires knowledge about the laws specific to both countries and fees to pay for permits. I'd recommend finding a seller in Indonesia.


----------



## creepa (Mar 7, 2012)

Michael Scheller from Germany ships international...
He shiped to Indonesia before..., he is a good man and his spiders are in top contition.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...http-meyken.spiderlinge.de-)&highlight=meyken

http://meyken.spiderlinge.de/


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 7, 2012)

TarCan allows overseas shippment... but only for a minumum purchase of $1000!! there has to be hobbyists like yourself were you're from


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 7, 2012)

Go to page 3 of the for sale page in the classifieds and find vixvy's ad. He's out of the Philippines and he ships internationally. I would've posted the link on here but wasn't sure if it was allowed since its somebody else's ad.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 7, 2012)

There's brown-boxing, and then there's legally exporting/importing. Some people are willing to do the former, I'd urge everyone to do the latter. Without knowing the laws specific to the EU and Indonesia, I'm not sure what is needed, but if I were to ship internationally I'd become well-versed in those laws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aLDoDarK (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you guys for all of your info. What jayefbe said is totally right that it's not an easy issue to send live animal overseas. But I guess that some people should known about those laws, or there won't be any B. Smithi or any of mexican or american species all around Indonesia. that's what exactly I'm curious about. Jut thinking if I could find any of those seller, and thanks that finally I could find some of em, guess that I need to order lot of Ts to make the shipping cost lower.
and just for the info that the Ts in Indonesia isn't that cheap either, a little sling of B.Smithi less then 1cm cost around $45, a sling of LP less then 1" around $35. Seems like it'll be a great deal to me if I can get a Ts overseas ( should be cheaper I guess )


----------



## kelvintheiah (Mar 8, 2012)

try here in our country(philippines) but i dont know anyone selling overseas. 

edit: vixvy is our local(philippines) seller in our country. good new for me.



aLDoDarK said:


> Thank you guys for all of your info. What jayefbe said is totally right that it's not an easy issue to send live animal overseas. But I guess that some people should known about those laws, or there won't be any B. Smithi or any of mexican or american species all around Indonesia. that's what exactly I'm curious about. Jut thinking if I could find any of those seller, and thanks that finally I could find some of em, guess that I need to order lot of Ts to make the shipping cost lower.
> and just for the info that the Ts in Indonesia isn't that cheap either, a little sling of B.Smithi less then 1cm cost around $45, a sling of LP less then 1" around $35. Seems like it'll be a great deal to me if I can get a Ts overseas ( should be cheaper I guess )




---------- Post added 03-08-2012 at 05:27 PM ----------

try this

<please don't like to classifieds ads>


----------



## Serch (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone in southamerica that sells internationally?
It is really a shame how few T passionates are in Southamerica! Not nearly as much as in the US or Canada! :/


----------



## Xsequtioner (Jun 16, 2017)

aLDoDarK said:


> Hi guys!
> Do you know any of the online stores that sells Tarantula Internationally, it's hard for me to find one :cry:
> Thanks in advance!


spidersworld.eu is a trustworthy one that I'd recommend and tarantulabristo is another good one. both ships internationally. Do check if your country allows export of foreign species.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 16, 2017)

Xsequtioner said:


> spidersworld.eu is a trustworthy one that I'd recommend and tarantulabristo is another good one. both ships internationally. Do check if your country allows export of foreign species.


This thread is very old and so those people are not likely here anymore.

You did mention checking the laws which is good. In most cases you are required to have an importers license and to declare them. Brown boxing, which a lot of international shippers do, can get you fined or in some cases jail time which isn't worth it IMO.


----------

